# Where is the Option to Opt of Sending Statics?



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

With previous versions of the for Android there has ALWAYS been the option to either send usage statistic or not send to Amazon. I was just looking around the other day and I do not see that option there no longer. Have they moved it? If anyone can find please let me know. However, Im thinking this is a feature that Amazon has done away with leaving me, and I'm sure others, concerns about privacy. Is amazon following other tech giants when it comes to handling peoples privacy?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Oh well you can always quit and leave more blocks for others


----------

